# Miss Muffets kids!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are our Silky kids born last night out of Miss Muffet and MCH Triton.... the coats on these kids should be amazing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS  You must be in total shock over their color, Congrats Jess, Miss Muffet did very well :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats! And how ironic on the coloring! How is mama doing? I know you said she tore pretty bad, did you have to do anything with the tear, or just treat/clean it? Just curious, that is a subject I've never really looked up before.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

How cute!!! They do look soft already!

Hope all are well and that you get some rest!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So, so cute......I so have a baby bug right now, but I must wait until spring......guess I'll just have to be satisfied with seeing all the birthing going on here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable ....and with shine.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so darn cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I heart them.....he looks like he has bangs already....very cute....  so names???


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BABIES~~!! CONGRATS


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hush Hills Fainters said:


> I heart them.....he looks like he has bangs already....very cute....  so names???


I'm thinking the doeling will be Faint-Hearted Ranch Raindrop and the buckling will be named by his new owner.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! Weird that they are black/white if their parents and grand-parents are not. It is totally possibly though, that at least one grand-parent plus one parent had a recessive gene for black. Genes are so fascinating. I wish that it was more well documented in goats. With horses, you can test for all sorts of genes, the latest being the grey gene I believe.

Everyone having kids this winter have kept me so distracted and have given me my kid fix so well...that I hardly even noticed the time flying by on my pregnant girls. Only 2 1/2 months until my first kids of the year, and for many others who start their season in March.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

soooo adorable! love the doeling's color! i'd like to see a pic of her standing to see the markings better. can't wait for my kids in jan-feb!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on the kids,,  ,, what cuties,,how is Miss Muffet doing though?? hope she is O.K. :hug: 
Betty


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

firelight27 said:


> Awesome! Weird that they are black/white if their parents and grand-parents are not. It is totally possibly though, that at least one grand-parent plus one parent had a recessive gene for black. Genes are so fascinating. I wish that it was more well documented in goats. With horses, you can test for all sorts of genes, the latest being the grey gene I believe.
> 
> Everyone having kids this winter have kept me so distracted and have given me my kid fix so well...that I hardly even noticed the time flying by on my pregnant girls. Only 2 1/2 months until my first kids of the year, and for many others who start their season in March.


Well, Miss Muffets sire is solid black and Triton's Grand sire on both his dam and sire's side is black... so that's where the black came from.  It was just surprising because she's always thrown tri's.  I guess that's genetics for ya.  I'm extremely happy with the coat on these kids though... they are just AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! You make beautiful goat kids! Not that I'm partial or anything. :wink: Are you keeping the doeling? 

DebMc


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

We need to see fluff pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We need to see fluff pics


 Ditto.... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Well here are some dry pictures of them as requested.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW!


----------

